# cosmetic rehab silver coast



## edking (Dec 29, 2010)

Need tile work, paint, kitchen cabinets, counters, on silver coast. Anybody have sources, contacts, contractors.


----------



## louise marques (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, replying on behalf of my husband, who's a contractor based in Ericeira. He's Portuguese but lived in NY for 24 years. Let me know if you want his number,
Louise


----------



## edking (Dec 29, 2010)

*remodel*



louise marques said:


> Hello, replying on behalf of my husband, who's a contractor based in Ericeira. He's Portuguese but lived in NY for 24 years. Let me know if you want his number,
> Louise


Louise, thank you for reading my note. My wife and I will be buying a house in Sao Martinho do Porto. We will soon need some work done. If your husband works this far north we would be willing to talk about thr project. We will be in Portugal in the next week or two. Send the number and I will email when we have exac dates. We are looking to get a few bids from reputable people. Any references would be nice. Thank you Ed King


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you visit Unionjacs, the British food store in Tornada, 5 mins from Sao Martinho, they have a full business list in there. Local builders and handymen, most of whom have been recommended by the customers of the shop.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Many contractors here charge you for travelling to the site. So it is worthwhile choosing a local recommended one.


----------

